# cheaper food



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi I feed Chi Chi Ukanuba Puppy (when i got him from Texas Teacup he was on it), but it is really expensive and the petstore is too far away that carries it. I am about to run out of food :shock: I live in Central Maine and my mom can't drive too far for dog food. She feeds her yorkie Old Roy Dog FOod, and says that it is ok for Chi Chi too. But they dont make small breed puppy. I guess we will get that in puppy when we go to wal*mart next but maybe Iams is better? My mom said that that is a little expensive too and if I want that I can buy it myself. I saved forever for Chi Chi (she was $4000) so I can't afford that along with Chi Chis clothes (she likes being in fashion, she's a diva). What should i tell my mom??????????????????????????????


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

food is more important then clothes :wave:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

I know that. I said I cant afford those either. i am gong to start sowing so I can save $$. But what is better, old roy or iams?

I have a job but I cant drive. its not my fault my mom wont take me into the town that is 1.5hours away to get food :evil:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Eukanuba, Iams, and especially Ol' Roy are not good foods. Ol' Roy is especially bad. All of these foods contain corn, which is extremely allergenic for dogs. Iams and Ol' Roy contain so many by-products. If they sell it at Wal-Mart, it is NOT a good food. With Ol' Roy, they spray the food with animal fat to make it TASTE like food... also, it contains NO REAL MEAT... your dog isn't getting any nutrition from it.

I agree with 2pups- if you can afford clothes for your dog, then you can buy a high quality dog food. 


Ingredients for IAMS:
1. Chicken
2. Corn Meal
3. Sorghum
4. Chicken Byproduct Meal
5. Fish Meal
6. Chicken Fat
7. Dried Beet Pulp
8. Natural Chicken Flavor
9. Dried Egg Product
10. Brewer's Dried Yeast
11. Salt
12. Flaxseed Meal
13. Vitamins/Minerals

Ol' Roy ingredients:
Ground yellow corn, meat and bone meal, corn gluten meal, soybean meal, animal fat (preserved with BHA and citric acid), brewers rice, animal digest, malted barley flour, salt, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, vitamin E supplement, miacin, copper sulfate, manganous oxide, vitamin A supplement, calcium pantothenate, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), calcium iodate, vitamin D3 supplement, riboflavin supplement, cobalt carbonate, folic acid, sodium selenite. 


I would feed a holistic food if I were you. I feed my dogs Innova and Wellness, and they are AMAZING foods. There are no by-products, corn, digest... and are really affordable. I know that you can get these foods shipped right to your door as well.


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

ummm-what is wrong with corn? 
meat and bone meal- dogs like bones. A long time ago this is what they would eat.
There is rice in old roy. Rice is very very good for dogs. 
lol, i don't see anything wrong with these foods. My mom said that the Iams is out of the question because it is $6 for a 5pound bag!!! I don't have $6 right now beacaue i just bought a bed for Chi Chi.
Are chihuahuas always this expensive? The old roy seems good. my mom said its the same thing as purina and stuff but just a store brand. my mom told me that there is nothing wrong with generic stuff-its the same thing and other companies make them.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> ummm-what is wrong with corn?
> meat and bone meal- dogs like bones. A long time ago this is what they would eat.
> There is rice in old roy. Rice is very very good for dogs.
> lol, i don't see anything wrong with these foods. My mom said that the Iams is out of the question because it is $6 for a 5pound bag!!! I don't have $6 right now beacaue i just bought a bed for Chi Chi.
> Are chihuahuas always this expensive? The old roy seems good. my mom said its the same thing as purina and stuff but just a store brand. my mom told me that there is nothing wrong with generic stuff-its the same thing and other companies make them.


im sorry but these are terrible foods i really hope your either joking with us or get some common sense cause if you would spend 4000 on a pup and buy a bed over food and think 6 dollars is to much for your chis health then noone can help you we are being very nice here and you not taking our advice i cant help you then i wont be replying anymore plz try and take our advice have a nice day and good luck with the puppy :wave: :wave:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

For the price of Eukanuba you can get a good quality food online and have it shipped to you. I definitely wouldn't feed Ol Roy or Eukanuba. 

I don't mean to be rude at all, but you should have done some more research on the breed before buying one. There are many costs involved in owning a chihuahua, food, vaccinations, dewormer, heartworm medication, flea and tick preventative, beds, toys, treats, etc. 

I don't understand how you could afford $4000 for a chi but not afford good food for it? :?


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

You say you work you should be able to afford a premuim food for your dog. :x


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

To me this makes no sense. You say you spent $4000 on a dog, but can't afford food?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

> ummm-what is wrong with corn?
> meat and bone meal- dogs like bones. A long time ago this is what they would eat.
> There is rice in old roy. Rice is very very good for dogs.



wow....this is kindof scary because this statement shows that you really did not research owning a dog before buying probably one of the most difficult to care for breeds.

Corn has absolutely no nutritional value for a dog....its put into dog food strictly as a filler...it passes straight through them and the dog gets no nutritional benifits from it.

I cannot even begin to think of where to start with this without getting upset.

You really need to research this stuff more, take what we are telling you to heart and dont just shrug us off. If you think Eukanuba is expensive then you are in trouble....why would you want to buy cheep food for you chi anyway? 

To me you sound very young and maybe that is why you dont know much about the breed or how to care for them. Take the oprotunity to listen to the advise you are getting from this forum and use it for the care of your tiny chi.

A better quality food should be easy to afford...I mean your chi isnt going to be eating a lot as far as quanity goes...I buy two 4lb bags of Innova and that bag lasts my three chi's almost a month. 

Please now that a chihuahua isnt there to be a fashion accessory, or to be a 'diva', its not a toy but a living, breathing creature and it totally relies on you to care for her. Feeding her cheep food and dressing her up is not going to make her happy. You eat healthy right? Shouldnt your dog??

Trust us when we tell you those foods are not good for you chi.


----------



## canadiandawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Just from the posts that I've read, I have a feeling this is just somebody messing around trying to pee people off. It seems like this person is touching on every topic that hits a nerve with us. Seem weird? It does to me..... :?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

you know now that you say that it does seem a tad odd :?


----------



## Carol and Tia (Feb 13, 2006)

*Is it really cheaper?*

Is cheaper food really cheaper? I know that from the higher price foods the quantity you feed your dog is a lot less than from the cheaper foods. So in the long run you are probably feeding your dog more food to get the same nutritional benifits as an expensive food. Which is costing you the same. I feed Tia Innova puppy food. For her weight the quantity is only 1/4cup per day. Her digestion is better and her poops! I also give her about a tablespoon of Innova wet food a day for a little extra treat. In all the small amount she eats doesn't add up to much at all.....


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

my3angels said:


> you know now that you say that it does seem a tad odd :?


I was thinking this as well...


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Actually, reading these posts I kind of got the idea someone's making fun of us as well  ...... all of this can't be serious!!!


----------



## LadyBelle1 (Sep 10, 2005)

If it is a kid I think they may be serious unfortunately.


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

In that case, I'm not blaming the kid, I blame her parents!! :x


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

> My mom said that the Iams is out of the question because it is $6 for a 5pound bag



I pay more for a 1kg bag of rat food! 

6$ is absolutely nothing, expecially when it means giving your dog what it really needs. You come of as way too young to own a very dependant dog like the chihuahua, and have done no research into the breed. For the past year, I have read many articles and bought books on absolutely everything so I was sure it wasn´t the wrong breed for me, and so I could be prepared for everything.


I don´t think this is a joke guys.


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

This is awful, I can't say much or I'll get angry, but really you shouldn't have been allowed to buy a Chihuahua if you won't buy her the right food. $6 is hardly anything! I pay at least the equivelant of $20 for a sack of dry combined food here, probably more actually. 

You should spend more money on your dogs food than on material things for her, feeding a dog like a Chi cheap food is like us living on McDonalds junk food. How do you think that food is affecting your dog?

:roll:

(If this is a joke, the person leads a sad and dull life! Joking about this kind of thing is pathetic.)


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

*Re: Is it really cheaper?*



Carol and Tia said:


> Is cheaper food really cheaper? I know that from the higher price foods the quantity you feed your dog is a lot less than from the cheaper foods. So in the long run you are probably feeding your dog more food to get the same nutritional benifits as an expensive food. Which is costing you the same.


That's what I was going to say. Buying a better quality food means that your dog will eat less...so it can end up being about the same price as buying lesser-quality foods or maybe even less. :thumbup:

Everyone has given _really_ good advice so far.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

wow! $4000... too bad that $$$ do not mean quality... i hope you got a great health guarantee. i certainly wouldn't compromise on cheap dog food. 
my feelings (remember, it is jmo, which usually doesn't amount to much!) in reading some of your posts is that you bought a chi to be a status symboy instead of doing the research to find out if is the breed that you want to give a lifetime home too. i hope that after having your new chi for a while you don't find that they do not possess the personality you were looking for in a new housemate, and that it is looking for a new home.
i hope that i am wrong and that you have the pup of your dreams and know what to expect for what could be the next 17yrs.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i feel bad for the poor chi  i feed wellness but there are foods at petsmart and petco that are better than all the foods you mentioned, nutro is better and so is royal canine but they are more than 6 dollars, most food are! anyways many of us on here have done so much reasearch about food we def know the good brands  and $4000 dollars is WAY to expensive for a chihuahua no matter if paris hilton bought her chi from that person or not no chi should cost that much it seems like these people were trying to make a lot of money off of you  

maybe it is a joke...where did she go? have you all seen the other posts by her...strange :? :?


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i am here.
i want to get ukanuba but my mom wont drive that far for a dog. she said all dogfoods are the same and trhey are made for dogs. my grandpa and grandma have 4 dogs who eat old roy and they are great dogs. it is just dog food. my moms yorkie eats old roy premium too because it is right at walmart. she has tried the iga brand before from the grocery store but oldroy has better ingredients. my mom said that its stuck up when people buy iams and eukanuba and dogs dont need that.
i saved for a year to get my Chi Chi. i worked 5 days a week and i am in highschoiol.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

take a bus :wave:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i live in maine there are no busses. my mom woulnt let me either. everything is very spread apart here.


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Again...my question to you is....if you can save 4000 in one year then why can you not afford to feed your dog what it deserves? $4000 in one year is approx. $70 - 80 a week!! If you cant drive you can order appropriate dog food off of Petsmart.com and have it delivered. I would take the advice of the other posters and purchase or research online basic info on how to properly care for your chi....maybe that will convince you why feeding your chi properly is so important. Have you had her checked out by a vet?? The texas website site advises you to do so immediately!!


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

how are you gonna get to the vet and pay for it you shouldnt have gotten a dog if your mom wasnt going to accept it


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i feel like if you can spend that much on a dog why cant her food be good? thats the most important thing. you should research more about chis then you will see how much care they require, its not a doll they depend on you for EVERYTHING, so its your responsablilty when you get them to take care of them properly. it would ba a little different if you couldnt afford it but i think if you can spend that much buying her then you are pretty well off. i dont have that much money as i'm in college but i will sacrafice a new outfit for better food for my chi. :wave:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

she got her shots but they did not check her. i go to a vet who mostly does horses.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

you have to get her checked...she could have worms, parasites anything. please get her checked, its SOOOO important.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

you cant go to a vet that does mostly horses you need a regular vet 
and how did you get there ? and pay for it ??


----------



## mytrixie (Feb 4, 2006)

Are you kidding here??? I just read the website where you purchased your dog. Your dog is NOT fully vaccinated...it is only current based on its age...it advises you what you need to do when your puppy arrives home. You also need to bring a stool sample to the vet with you. If this vet can treat horses then it should know how to treat your pup?? (if that is the only vet around??) Have you thought about heartworm, frontline, rabies and spay or neutering?????????????????


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

my vet has never seen a chihuahua before, yes they are the only vet in town. he did a poo sample and stuff.
yes chi chi is getting spayed in a few momths. my moms yorkie got spayed by him and is great.


----------



## dlambertz (Nov 13, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> she got her shots but they did not check her. i go to a vet who mostly does horses.


are you serious? i have horses and would not trust my dog vet with them... they deserve an equine specialist and my dogs are not trusted to my large animal vet...they deserve quality care. 

would you go to an orthopedic when you are pregnant? no...you would find an obgyn... same scenerio


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

FIN FEATHER & FUR FAMILY PETS 207-783-6061 
AUBURN, MAINE 04210 
PET QUARTERS 207-786-7255 
AUBURN, MAINE 04210 
PET QUARTERS 207-947-3791 
BANGOR, MAINE 04401 
YORK'S SUPER VIDEO PET SUPPLY 207-723-8005 
EAST MILLINOCKET, MAINE 04430 
MAINE PET & AQUARIUM OUTLET 207-667-8881 
ELLSWORTH, MAINE 04605 
SWEETS PET SUPPLY 207-985-3734 
KENNEBUNK, MAINE 04043 
SOME THINGS FISHY PET SHOP 207-346-3163 
MECHANIC FALLS, MAINE 04256 
MEXICO PET SHOP 207-364-8528 
MEXICO, MAINE 04257 
LOUIS DOE PET CTR 207-563-3234 
NEWCASTLE, MAINE 04553 
STONES PET CTR 207-465-7854 
OAKLAND, MAINE 04963 
PETS 'N THINGS 207-487-3560 
PITTSFIELD, MAINE 04967 
PAMPERED PETS 207-761-1666 
PORTLAND, MAINE 04102 
HOLLYDACHS PET CTR 207-594-2653 
ROCKLAND, MAINE 04841 
MIKSU PETLAND 207-324-5100 
SANFORD, MAINE 04073 
PET QUARTERS 207-885-5005 
SCARBOROUGH, MAINE 04074 
STONE'S PET SUPPLY OUTLET 207-474-7700 
SKOWHEGAN, MAINE 04976 
MY PET PLACE 207-474-0051 
SKOWHEGAN, MAINE 04976 
PET MENAGERIE 207-773-7235 
SOUTH PORTLAND, MAINE 04106 
TROPIC PETS 207-247-5495 
WATERBORO, MAINE 04087 
PET CONNECTION 207-861-8255 
WINSLOW, MAINE 04901 
KENNEL SHOP & ANIMAL CARE CTR 207-623-2939 
AUGUSTA, MAINE 04330 
CRYSTAL CLEAR AQUARIUMS 207-990-1880 
BANGOR, MAINE 04401 
MRS B'S BIRDS 207-284-9076 
BIDDEFORD, MAINE 04005 
TWO DOG PRESS 207-359-8967 
BROOKLIN, MAINE 04616 
VANCE'S TROPICAL FISH & EXOTIC 207-469-6310 
BUCKSPORT, MAINE 04416 
MARJORIE'S HOBBIES & CRAFTS 207-474-8420 
CANAAN, MAINE 04924 
C & W AQUARIUM ENTERPRISES 207-453-6592 
FAIRFIELD, MAINE 04937 
COMPANION CREATURES 207-778-6863 
FARMINGTON, MAINE 04938 
JEAN'S SERENDIPITY SHOP 207-532-3567 
HOULTON, MAINE 04730 
KENNEL SHOP & ANIMAL CARE CTR 207-777-1376 
LEWISTON, MAINE 04240 
FURRY FRIENDS & YOU BOUTIQUE 207-268-7297 
LITCHFIELD, MAINE 04350 
BUDDIES FOREVER 207-723-6730 
MILLINOCKET, MAINE 04462 
LITTLE JUNGLE 207-743-0356 
NORWAY, MAINE 04268 
DOG HOUSE 207-797-3456 
PORTLAND, MAINE 04103 
KENNEL SHOP & ANIMAL CARE CTR 207-282-2850 
SACO, MAINE 04072 
ANIMAL ANTICS 207-799-1700 
SOUTH PORTLAND, MAINE 04106 
AQUATIC CONCEPTS 207-856-7387 
WESTBROOK, MAINE 04092 


pet stores in maine


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

i said none of those are near me except bangor an 1.5 away.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

bluechichi said:


> my vet has never seen a chihuahua before, yes they are the only vet in town. he did a poo sample and stuff.
> yes chi chi is getting spayed in a few momths. my moms yorkie got spayed by him and is great.


Wow, you really should try to find a different vet. If he's never seen a chihuahua before then he probably doesn't know much about the breed and chis are very different from most breeds. You need a vet that has experience wtih chis or at least many toy breeds, and knows about the conditions that commonly afflict chis. Your puppy is also not fully vaccinated. Puppies need a set of vaccines until they are 16 weeks old and you said Chi Chi is only 13 weeks.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

*read this!!*

http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/nutrition.htm


----------



## Vala (Jul 8, 2004)

:sad3: :sad3: :sad3:


----------



## myparentskid (Dec 27, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> my vet has never seen a chihuahua before, yes they are the only vet in town. he did a poo sample and stuff.
> yes chi chi is getting spayed in a few momths. my moms yorkie got spayed by him and is great.


I would like to know once again, how your dog was able to change sex's... males can't be spayed... they are nutered... I don't believe for a second one word of what you are saying... are you the one on all the other boards who is looking for a FREE female at least one year old, with FREE shipping too???


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

i don't believe this person either! :disgust:


----------



## bluechichi (Feb 25, 2006)

no but i will take a free chihuahua if they are teacup size.


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

bluechichi said:


> no but i will take a free chihuahua if they are teacup size.


you are soo funny :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## holly&peanut (Feb 18, 2006)

that last post by bluechichi didn't make anysense to me! :?:


----------



## 2pups622 (Apr 17, 2005)

its called a troll


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

:roll: :roll: 
here we go again :?


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

Trolls don't half label themselves as total losers!


----------



## SkyDreamer777 (Jan 6, 2006)

bluechichi said:


> no but i will take a free chihuahua if they are teacup size.


First you over pay for a dog AND spend money to have it shipped!
Then you don't EVEN educate yourself on the breed
YOU can't afford to feed to BUT YOU can afford to make it a pocket purse pup
AND you DON'T EVEN have a proper vet
but you ARE willing to take another Chi as long as it's a teacup?

Is this correct?

GIRL YOU ARE AN IDIOT!!!!!! You can't afford the one the you have and you call US snobs for taking care of ours!

You don't deserve a pet. Someone should put you in your pups place. Feed you corn and water for weeks, not give you proper meds when your sick, force you (although you are malnourished) to show off to all their friends. Do you really think you would like that?

I feel sorry for yours and your mother's dogs. I see my pets as a member of my family, to be loved and nurtured. Cared and provided for. Tell me this do you babysit and if you do, do you treat those children the way you treat your dog?

*AND BTW!!!! THERE IS NO!!! SUCH THING AS A TEACUP CHIHUAHUA!!!!*

check out the American Kennel Associations website if you don't believe me


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

omg words cannot describe what I am feeling. :evil: :x 



> she got her shots but they did not check her


Do you have any idea how bad that is. What if you chi is sick....they are SUPPOSE to do a check before they get the shots! Any good vet (i dont care what species they specialize in) knows that. You are full of it in my opinion and if your not then your chihuahua needs to be taken away from you. 

My friend's dad is a vet for horses and other big farm animals and he even knows that dogs and cats need a physical before they get their shots. 

I lived in the middle of a corn field...we had nothing really around us but I found a way to find a vet and found a place that sold good dog food. If your problem is that ur in high school and cannot drive/afford this care then DONT HAVE A DOG...PERIOD!!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Hey guys, if you check her other post (the like, 15 pg long one about "teacups" being healthy) we discover that she didn't really purchase the $4000 chi. She has a 12-lb chi and wishes he was smaller.

Personally I think it's sad that she's not happy with her chi because of his size. Carl's on the large side (at least 10 lbs) and I love him just the way he is.


----------



## tiny- dog- luverr (Oct 28, 2005)

why are we replying to someone who is just one big web of lies. :roll:


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

we dont have to post anymore... :wink: 

Personally I like larger chi's....EVEN LARGE CHI"S ARE SMALL!

She is just a child who has issues...whether or not she really has self esteem issues or if she is just bored we will never know. At least now we can take a deep breath and know that there isnt some tiny chi out there that is being neglected.


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

you cant afford ONE dog so you want another?
your lazy mother cant afford DECENT dog food and feels SO highly for herself that she judges people who CAN afford good dog food.
yet she bought a yorkie?
i'm not getting that.
if she's all about saving money and not following the crowd i think she'd buy a less expensive breed.

you shouldn't even be allowed one dog, let alone two.


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

I've been lurking since I got back from Vegas and read both this thread and the healthy "teacup" thread and all I have to say is ...

Gee thanks Paris... :roll:


----------



## Chica (Nov 21, 2005)

having a dog is a big responsibility, research is vital... i was reasearching for over a year before i got Honey! its not something you can rush...especially if your parents arent supportive.


----------



## Bo (Nov 17, 2005)

Was this person actually real?


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

Blue Velvet Elvis said:


> Gee thanks Paris... :roll:



TOOOOOOTALY agree!


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

This is too sad. I am pretty sure that this person is not real and just thinks it is funny to get us all riled up. Don't cast your pearls among swine. Not saying that Bluechichi is swine, I am just saying don't get all worked up over something that is not worth your time!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Bo said:


> Was this person actually real?


No it turns out they were not real, thankfully! :lol:


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

it's not paris hiltons fault people are ignorant & insecure.
or that people are OBSESSED w/ celebs, and celeb lifestyle.


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

lol. good point... i mean we all know she is totally ignorant and stupid and only views her pets as accessories....why do people want to copy that. 

I still think she shouldnt even be on TV....too many dumb people out there who want to be her


----------



## lalaNlucky (Jan 10, 2006)

for whatever reason people seem to lack self worth these days, everyone is consumed with trying to be everything they aren't instead of embracing what they are, it's sad!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I agree, it is very sad.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

I really can't believe people fall for this kind of crap! It is so obviously a person just trying to rile things up and that's exactly what they get here :roll: .


----------

